

UI / UX Design Interviews – Svilen Petrov - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/ux-design-interviews/svilen-petrov-b73ee7deb305

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : In which way do you make a difference between User Interface and user
experience?

Svilen : In my opinion we need to look more generic on the matter, searching
rather for the similarities in the UI and UX, rather than the difference
between these two fields. I believe that this will increase the productivity.
;)

